# Byron Bay Brewery



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Beer is ok. Not fab, can get similar at a brewery near you. Food is terrible value. Bowl of fries $9 plus $2.50 for a skerrick of bacon and spring onions.


----------



## Yeado (6/12/17)

that does seem steep but I feel this is typical of the pubs in (a tourist) town. The food is decent and reasonably priced at the Suffolk Park Tavern. Not a huge range of beer standard Coopers and one or two craft brands.

I have not been out there in a while what did they have on tap?


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Yeado said:


> that does seem steep but I feel this is typical of the pubs in (a tourist) town. The food is decent and reasonably priced at the Suffolk Park Tavern. Not a huge range of beer standard Coopers and one or two craft brands.
> 
> I have not been out there in a while what did they have on tap?


Yeah I should have been more specific. The food was actually really poor quality, coupled with that sort of price, it was totally crap.


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/17)

I've been to Byron Bay, the town, twice. 

First.n.last.time

Almost as bad as Port Douglas and Noosa. Warts on the arse of Australia.


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> I've been to Byron Bay, the town, twice.
> 
> First.n.last.time
> 
> Almost as bad as Port Douglas and Noosa. Warts on the arse of Australia.


Yeah same. Second time today and it will be the last.
Just went back to check I wasn't wrong. I wasn't.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/12/17)

Ditto.

Shame because geographically it's beautiful.

Otherwise, it's a touristy rip off.

Nearby Ballina brewery due to open soon, I'm keen to give that a go.


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/17)

Ballina's not too bad as a town but the gentrification is proceeding. I was there yesterday and it struck me that it's probably increasingly populated by the people who would love to live in Byron but can't afford to.


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Ballina's not too bad as a town but the gentrification is proceeding. I was there yesterday and it struck me that it's probably increasingly populated by the people who would love to live in Byron but can't afford to.


Hahaha it's gonna keep happening along the coast I reckon.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/12/17)

Yep, our rents gone up twice since we moved in. Across the road are retired accountants from Sydney.

Looked at a unit across the road last weekend (2 bedroom shoebox) and had to battle way in past a dozen investors - all willing to pay way more than us with the plan of renting it out at inflated prices.... Sigh.


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Yep, our rents gone up twice since we moved in. Across the road are retired accountants from Sydney.
> 
> Looked at a unit across the road last weekend (2 bedroom shoebox) and had to battle way in past a dozen investors - all willing to pay way more than us with the plan of renting it out at inflated prices.... Sigh.


Bummer


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/12/17)

Yup. This is Australia at present.


----------



## Yeado (6/12/17)

I agree it’s an absolute tourist trap but it does have its moments. Living here is great due to access to the beaches and just the general outdoor active lifestyle. 

Housing prices are disproportionately high. We experienced the same thing as Good4whatAlesU. Rock up to an auction and the first bid is above our ceiling. 

When we sell our little place we will most likely head Ballina way. That there is a brewery opening up is great news


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/12/17)

Prices are rising extremely rapidly in Ballina due to cashed up retirees moving up from Sydney and unscrupulous real estates. It's just a big retirement village now.

Looking forward to the brewing opening, shame it's out at the airport to catch the Byron holiday makers...


----------



## Yeado (7/12/17)

It's happening all over the area. 

I guess they have to make a buck to stay afloat. Do you have any more information about who is opening the brewery?


----------



## Coodgee (7/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> I've been to Byron Bay, the town, twice.
> 
> First.n.last.time
> 
> Almost as bad as Port Douglas and Noosa. Warts on the arse of Australia.



too many poms? 

I don't see the point of Byron either. The beach there is no better than the rest of the coastline 100km North and South of there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/17)

That is what happened to the sunshine coast in the mid-late 90's, get used to it :'(


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/12/17)

Yeado said:


> It's happening all over the area.
> 
> I guess they have to make a buck to stay afloat. Do you have any more information about who is opening the brewery?



Just what's in the local paper, sounds like January is likely. 

https://www.northernstar.com.au/news/first-look-tour-of-ballinas-first-brewery/3259303/


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/17)

Worth a visit. _The Northern Slur_ is a Murdoch Rag but usually fairly accurate on local news. I usually read it in an incognito window because you hit a Murdoch Paywall after five stories.


----------



## SeeFar (7/12/17)

Was there a few months back. Their beer was pretty standard fair for craft brewing - typical hoppy IPA, typical non-offensive pale ale, etc. Not cheap but not ridiculous either. The chips were actually fine whilst I was there (May if I recall), certainly not the crappy expereince Hambone was unfortunate enough to have.

The one good point they had was that they had a bus, I called them up from town, they came and picked me up, took me to the brewery, I had two beers and some chips and they dropped me back into town. They seems like nice folk at least.

The ambience was a little beachy/boutique-backpacky cliche but at least it was comfortable and clean.

I wasn't there by choice and can't see myself heading back to Byron any time soon. Its a place for international tourism (if you like rubbernecking, this place is off the charts) and uppermiddle class retirees that like scented candles, chakra healing and reliving the glory days of 1960s surf culture.


----------

